# Weird problem with HP laptop



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Bear with me, this will take a minute to explain.

I've got a 3 year old HP laptop running 64-bit Windows 10; AMD Quad core, 8 GB RAM, 500 GB HD, etc. It's a decent unit.
 
Anyway, about 2 weeks ago, it started acting up: it started running very slow, then a few days later it started freezing up for a few seconds at random,, then a few days after that it started totally locking up at random, even if it was just sitting there idling. Then it would take like 10 minutes to reboot, and when it finally loaded, it was frozen.

I tried every trouble-shooting trick I could think of, and nothing worked. Windows Repari, Windows Troubleshooting, every hardware test the HP tools offer, hard drive test, memory test, video, no device driver problems, full system scan with Malwarebytes, found nothing, no nothing unusual at all anywhere.

So I threw in the towel and reinstalled Windows 10. Reformatted the disk, fresh clean install, straight by the book. After reinstallation, it would book up just fine the first time, then a few minutes later, it started going slow, then locking up, then freezing, same as it did before.No programs running, other than Windows 10 itself. And after that it would take like 10 minutes to boot up, then freeze up again.

So I gave up on Windows and out of curiosity, I loaded Unbuntu Linux, and whaddaya know, it runs perfectly. A little slow, but not too bad.

I don't know much about Linux, so my question is, if the PC has a hardware problem running Windows, shouldn't it also have a problem running Linux?

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.
.
.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Loose nut behind the keyboard?

If it's running a 'little slow' on Linux.....you have a problem in hardware

Did you try Safe Mode in windows?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

This is most likely a hardware problem.

linux may not use use the hardware the same way as windows does -> for example the windows shell may take advantage for the graphics processor. linux may not.

could be a windows 10 problem -> does the machine have a windows 7 or 8 product key. are you open to trying it? win 10 is garbage anyhow, it spies on you. you have no control over the updates.

Open the unit up and check the cpu cooler for dust and dirt. make sure it spins freely.

if it has more than one memory module test it with one module at a time.


look up the laptop model number and see if others are having the same problem.

HP is known for bad laptops. could very well be a bad motherboard, which in that case replacement may cost as much as a new machine.

I wouldn't recommend a consumer laptop to anyone. If you must replace, get a lenovo, dell or toshiba business model.

probably out of warranty too.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, I tracked the problem down to a bad video driver. 

The windows 10 driver from the HP website does not work

And neither does the driver I downloaded directly from AMD/Radeon.

Yes, I triple checked that I downloaded the right drivers from each site.

I'm waiting to hear back from AMD, but I think I'll just forget about the whole upgrade thing and go back to Windows 8.1. It sucks worse than 10, but at least it works.

Z


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> Well, I tracked the problem down to a bad video driver.
> 
> The windows 10 driver from the HP website does not work
> 
> ...


First get a can of compressed air and clean out the cooling areas of the laptop. 

Then AMD offers older drivers if the newest don't work. Try a win8 or win7 driver. (same driver model) If that doesn't work, there's our pal at omega drivers. He's third party. I like his tweaks but he was absent for a long while so you might be stuck on win 7 or 8 for a while if all else fails. 

Cheers!


----------

